

Ask HN: What are some best web security books? - snird

Hi, I'm looking for recommendation of web security books. I need the books to be highly technical and demonstrate by examples.<p>Meaning - if it talks about csrf attacks it needs to demonstrate how to make this kind of attack by myself as well as how to defend against it.<p>Any recommendations?
======
Scottles
As far as books are concerned, none that come to mind.

If you haven't already give OWASP a look as they tend to be one of my first
ports of call when I come across terminology I don't fully understand.

